# Regional Forums > International > Europe >  Feeding Hatchlings

## Mike-n-Nikkie

we have 5 normal 5 week old hatchling BPs and are struggling to get them to feed for the very 1st time.We have been advised that we needed to give them live crawlers as they would not take their first feed if it was frozen thawed. The predicament we're in is that all our BPs are fed on frozen thawed and we do not have a mouse breeding scheme in place to have our own live to hand.

I'm sure there are many in the same situation and would therefore like to know alternative methods to get them to take the meal. Preferably trying all options before we're resorted to assist feed.

Have heard that tying a bit of cotton to the foot of a thawed pinky and wiggling it around on the bottom of their RUB helps imitate a live one. Not tried that one yet... anyone have any other tried and tested methods that work for you?

----------

